# ο μπαρίστας, η μπαρίστρια και το μπαριστιλίκι



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Σε παλιότερες εποχές το ιταλ. _barista_ θα είχε ενταχθεί άνετα στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα:

ο μπαρίστας, του / τον / ω μπαρίστα, οι / τους / ω μπαρίστες, των μπαριστών
η / την / ω μπαρίστρια, της μπαρίστριας, οι / τις / ω μπαρίστριες, των μπαριστριών
η / την / ω μπαρίστα, της μπαρίστας, οι / τις / ω μπαρίστες, των μπαριστών
Σήμερα βέβαια, που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γράφουν _οι σολίστι_ κι _οι αρτίστι_ για λέξεις που εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουν κανονικό πληθυντικό, δεν είναι παράξενο που μια νέα λέξη όπως το _barista_ γράφεται με λατινικά γράμματα και με πληθυντικό _baristi_, σαν να είναι εντελώς ανένταχτη στην ελληνική γλώσσα — και αδύνατον να ενταχθεί. Όμως τίποτε δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο μακριά απ' την αλήθεια, επειδή άλλωστε ο σωστός επαγγελματίας προτιμά να είναι μπαρίστας παρά μπουφετζής. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Μην ανησυχείς, πάντως. Με πάνω από 50 ελληνικότατα *μπαρίστες*, η λέξη είναι σε σωστό δρόμο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Για το ότι είναι στον σωστό δρόμο δεν αμφιβάλλω· είναι απλώς που αν ανοίξεις ένα από τα ειδικά περιοδικά τού χώρου απογοητεύεσαι λίγο για το πόσο καιρό θα πάρει η όλη διαδικασία. :)


----------

